# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Mondhoeken

## Prenen M-L

Kan er iemand op dit forum een tip geven voor gescheurde mondhoeken?

MVG

----------

meer fruit eten, zoals kiwi's. Eventueel vitamineprepsraten (tijdelijk) gebruiken.

----------


## Marie

ik kreeg ze ook terwijl ik veel fruit eet en grote dosis vitamines slik.
Van mijn hterapeut kreeg ik Salvia complex van bonusan.
Even aanstippen en het trekt gauw weer dicht.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hier hebt ik een artikel geplaatst over mondhoek en lip eczeem en eventuele behandelingen.


ik was gisteren in de kruidvat om teathree olie te kopen voor onzuivere huid(op aanraden door iemand ergens in dit forum) En toen naast die olie stond een klein glazen potje dat KLOVEX creme heette,voor de droge en gebarsten huid,
ik heb het maar meegenomen met het idee van kan het altijd proberen want het was niet duur(geloof 2 euro) en ik smeer het nu een dag en me mondhoek is niet meer rood(heel klein sneetje nog)maar voelt al veel minder pijnlijk en de roodheid/exzeem achtig iets rond me neusvleugels is ook weg! Geweldig ik raad het aan voor diegene die dezelfde problemen als mij hadden Heerlijk ik ben echt heel erg blij hiermee en voel me super! _(Bron: http://www.medischforum.nl/onderwerp/7592 daar staan meer ervaringen en oorzaken genoemd)_
Misschien dat dat een oplossing kan zijn?

----------

